# VPN and file sharing



## willieboi

I have successfully set up VPN server on Windows 2003. other client computers are able to login and everthing. However, the client computer cannot access or even see shared drives on the server. Please help on this issue.

Some note about the structure: Windows 2003 has active directory and a domain. client computers are home computer and not part of the domain.

Thank you


----------



## crazijoe

Are you trying to access the shares by the server name or IP address? Try this, instead of \\(server name)\(share) type in \\(server ip)\(share).


----------



## jernelsingh

*rE*

client pc can access the from network neigh 

chk out if any policys are been define and permissions for that pc


----------



## balla

*same vpn shared folder trouble*

Hello,
I have the same trouble.
I can connect to my win 2003 vpn(pptp) but i cannot access the shared folder .
I know that the problem is linked to netbios. But i have donne everything I can to enable it on the win 2003 pptp interface in vain.
Can you help us about this mess please.


----------



## crazijoe

If your are running the VPN over the internet, problem you are running into is you are trying to resolve netbios names over a 56K-1.5MB link. Where as your internal network can resolve the names fast because of the internal network speed.


----------



## gwalchmai

I've solved this before by editing the hosts file on the client machines (assuming the servers have static IPs)


----------



## Jash Cumbie

I have a SBS 2003 server at the office, I went through the Routing and Remote Access wizard, which setup the defaults for VPN access. I have some shared folders that already existed, and users that already existed. 

I went home and connected to the VPN using the IP address of my Linksys router, which I set port forwarding on to forward the VPN port (1723) to my server's ip address. The connection established using my work username and password, and my work domain. 

My server IP is 192.168.1.99, my router IP is 65.191.212.109, my home IP is 
192.168.1.100. I'm wondering if this is where my problem is. Perhaps I should change my home IP range to be something like 192.168.0.X to prevent problems with duplicate IP's?

For some reason, I cannot ping my server by name or address. When I try to 
add a Map drive using the wizard, it appears to find the share using the router IP, but not the IP of the server. In other words if I try to map to \\192.168.1.99\install, it wont work, but if I put in my routers ip 65.191.212.109\install, it asks for my username and password. I still cannot log in to it no matter which ip I use, it wont take my username and password. I know my Administrator password, and I did not change it in the prompt once I set it, but for the username, I tried everything from '65.191.212.109\Administrator', 'CLOACSERVER\Adminisator', 'CUMBIENET\Administrator' and even '65.191.212.109\[email protected]'. 

I spent at least 20 minutes trying different combinations of Server_IP\user,
Router_IP\user, Server_Name\user, IP\[email protected], IP\[email protected]_name. Nothing worked. 

I read somehwere that I should set my home computers workgroup to be the same as my work domain name. Is that correct? Would the IP range being the same at work and at home be causing a problem? Is there some additional configuration that needs to be done at the server? Would 'Static Routes' help in the routing and remote access mmc? I dont even know what that is/does.

When I log in to the domain, and check the status, it says my server IP is 192.168.1.114, and my client IP is 192.168.1.101. The real IP of my home PC 
is 192.168.1.100. Also, I am running XP MCE at home, hope that's ok.

Any help is greatly appreciated, I hope I have been thorough enough in my explanation for everyone to understand what I have already tried, and how my systems are configured.


----------



## Jash Cumbie

Okay, so I have successfully mapped a drive through the VPN as of lunchtime today. I went home, changed my home IP range to 192.168.0.X and then connected to the VPN and could then ping the server at 192.168.1.99. So for anyone having trouble, with default settings on your server, you MUST have a different IP range at your client PC in order for you to ping your server and therefor map drives/see shares. 

So my next question is:
Is there a way around that? What are these Static Routes? I would love to know if there is a way to set the VPN up at the server so that I can leave my IP range at 192.168.1.X at home. Perhaps something in the Routing and Remote access mmc? Or maybe another port forwarding method in the router config?

Any ideas?


----------



## crazijoe

Jash Cumbie said:


> So my next question is:
> Is there a way around that? What are these Static Routes? I would love to know if there is a way to set the VPN up at the server so that I can leave my IP range at 192.168.1.X at home. Perhaps something in the Routing and Remote access mmc? Or maybe another port forwarding method in the router config?
> 
> Any ideas?


I doubt it we had the same problems with our remote users and their home networks. We decided to re-IP our Office network to a 10.0.x.x to resolve any future IP conflicts.


----------

